# Adopting a dog. How old is too old?



## Unshifted (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello, everyone!

I was posting on here a lot right around the time that my dog had to be put to sleep. It's been about 5 months or so and I'm ready to adopt a new dog. 

My boyfriend and I don't want a puppy, so we're looking at dogs that are around a year old. I found a dog I really like and he sounds like a good match for us, but they approximate his age at about 2.

I'm a little nervous about getting a dog because my old dog lasted for such a long time. I had him from since I was about 8 until I was 22. I'm scared that I'll get another dog, get real attached and the dog will die in like, 5 years. I know that's a risk you have to take, but it makes me nervous.

The dog I'm looking at getting is a beagle/feist mix (but I'm never sure if they know for sure, or if they're just guessing based on looks. I'm guessing the latter) do you think 2 is too old? Or is two still real young? I've only had one dog in my life so I don't really remember what a dog at 2 is like.

I don't want to write a dog off because he's a year older than I'd like, but I also don't want to get a dog that's too old. I know two isn't very old, but I'm just not sure.

And in kind of an unrelated question, is two too old to change the dogs name?


Thank you guys for your help!


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

I just adopted an 18 month old dog a few months ago. She was all potty trained and a very sweet dog. It took her awhile to bond with us and our other dog but wow, it sure was nice not to have to potty train!!

I wouldn't change the name of a dog that old but maybe you could add the second name, like Bobby Freddie, then eventually drop the Bobbie and call him just Freddie? To just change his name from Bobbie to Freddie might confuse him but I don't really know. I know Liz knew her name well and responds to it very well so we didn't change her name.

I had just one dog for about a year. During that time, I got SOOO attached it was scary. That's why I got a second dog. Only you can decide if this is right for you or not


----------



## Unshifted (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you for responding! The dog I'm looking at getting is house trained and crate trained so those are added bonuses 

Thank you for your advice on the name.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

The dog I got this year is almost 7 years old. I don't think they are ever "too old" to adopt. And who knows, some dogs can make it to the middle of their teen years or longer. 

I wouldn't change my old girl for anything. She just looks at me with those soft brown eyes and just melts you.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh I completely agree... no dog is too old to rescue and adopt. They all need love until the end. Good Luck!
Nessa


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Jun 5, 2008)

Two is barely out of puppydom. Definitely not too old to adopt even if spending a long time with the pet is one of your desired traits.

ETA: I adopted my dog when he was 11 months old. I was looking for a dog more in the two year old range so the puppy/teenager years were past. He's now about 18 months old, and he is finally calming down. Of course, he's still a dog that needs a lot of exercise (and that's something I wanted), but now he's more apt to listen to me and be able to relax every now and then. He used to only have one gear. Now he has three.

Next time I adopt a dog (which is not anytime soon), I will try harder to disqualify dogs that aren't two or three. I love Snyder, but his teenager tendencies were definitely a test for me.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

I recently adopted a 4 year old and changed her name. She picked it up real quick.
2 years is still a puppy for many dogs.


----------



## Bearjing (Oct 24, 2008)

I've adopted dogs as old as 4 years and been very happy with it... I intend for my next to be older than that. 

Changing the name isn't a big thing. How many names do our dogs have anyway? At least mine have something like 10 nicknames each, and they actually respond to them all pretty well. I did officially change one dogs name using the "hypanate" approach. Worked just fine.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

The difference between 1 and 2 is barely anything at all! You'll still have a young dog that you'll probably spend many years with.

I think you should go for it. Don't worry about what will happen in the future - it always hurts when pets die, no matter how old we are or they are when it happens. Enjoy life with your new buddy and live it to the fullest.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

2 is a perfect age to adopt a dog. If you get along with the dog, go for it. Hopefully you will have many good years together. Enjoy every day of it.  Oh, and NO it is not to late to change his name. Some people believe changing a dogs name upon adoption helps the dog to get off to a NEW start. I hope you will post pictures of him. Good Luck.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

It doesn't matter how long you have the dog- it won't be long enough. 

Find the right dog for you and your situation, and go from there. 

Go check out underdogged.org - this post in particular, about her dog Harv. 
http://www.underdogged.net/?p=113 - and also search for "Siren" and read her posts about her first dog that she adopted, a Very Venerable (15.5years!) poodle.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Two of the very best dogs I ever hope to know were nine and five when I adopted them.

Esther, at age four, is finally becoming a dog we can live with.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I've adopted dogs that were between 5 mos, and 11 yrs old. One of my best dogs was about 8 yrs old when I got him. He lived to be 16 (Chow mix). I just got a 10 or 11 yr old Golden/Lab mix.

The amount of love a dog can give in a certain amount of time is immeasurable.
No matter when they die it is too soon.

Two years old is young for all breeds.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I like 'em best when they're over 2 years old. I'm not into the puppy stuff (chew 'n' poo  ). That's a great age for adoption. Though I wouldn't hesitate to adopt a dog of any age, if the dog needed saving.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I got Ice when she was four. After two weeks it was like she had always been here -- dogs adapt pretty well. She was the first dog I got that wasn't a puppy. =)

But I have to say that I prefer 'grownup' dogs too -- if I ever get another one, I will look for the older ones first.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

A dog is never too old, in my book. We've adopted a dog as old as 14. Most greyhounds don't even become available for adoption until they are 2-3 years old. They go into homes and make loving devoted pets or fantastic performance dogs, or whatever their owners want them to do.

Age doesn't matter, temperament does. You aren't promised any amount of time with anhy dog...just make the most out of every day you have together.


----------



## Unshifted (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you all for your responses! You've helped me a ton.

I agree with you guys that there should be no age limit on adopting. I always browse the seniors online, and I really would love to adopt an older dog. It makes me really depressed when I see all of the older dogs that need a home. But we just lost my other dog and I spent over a year watching him slowly decline and I'm really feeling strongly about getting a younger dog right now. I feel guilty about it, but it's the truth.

You're right though, age doesn't guarantee a long life. But I'm trying to assure that I will have my next dog for a long time and I figure adopting a bit younger can buy me a little bit of time. 

Anyway, I'll let you guys know how it pans out. Thanks again!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

My current dogs were roughly 8 and 5 when I adopted them, so I agree that no dog is too old to adopt.

As far as names, all my dogs have been rescues and several of them have had their names changed. They have never once been confused. Even now, Alvin answers to Alvin, Al, Big Al, Alvie, Booger Dog, Ninja, and Big Guy without batting an eyelash. I'm pretty sure if I were holding a treat or the leash in my hand, he would answer to anything!


----------



## terryjeanne (Jul 13, 2007)

I've already bookmarked the sheltie rescue for my next dog  Someday when this girl settles down and I have more time, lol. You are right that age doesn't guarantee a time line---my first sheltie had to be PTS at age 8.

I love puppies, but I kind of look forward to having an older, mature dog that just wants some playtime, a walk around the neighbourhood and lots of loving.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

2 is still very young. It's the best age in my opinion -- they're just settling into their training, leaving that teenagery nutso stage. I have no experiences with Feists, but I have a 10 year-old Beagle and even now she's very robust and rambunctious.


----------



## ILuvCanines (Dec 29, 2007)

I think the older ones are a little more grateful. But either way, any dog no matter what age should have a chance at a decent life. We adopted Chubbs at 8 1/2 back in February. Never regret it, and even if he is only with us for a couple years, we can't imagine not having him here for his last years. He is a hoot.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I rescued a two-year-old Lhasa poo. I think it's a great age.


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

I agree with all the other posts, 2 is extremely young for a dog, so no worries there.

I also agree that NO dog is EVER too old to be adopted. My youngest rescue adopted was adopted at 9 weeks from a shelter. My oldest rescue adopted was adopted at 12 years.


----------



## Unshifted (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you all so much! I appreciate all of the responses.

I will definitely post pictures of him if we wind up taking him  I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

My dog was picked up as a stray. We have no idea how old she really is or what her name might have been. There are no guarantees on how long any dog will live. 2 years old really isn't old at all. I wouldn't hesitate nor would I trade my dog for anything, no matter how old she really is. The lady I got her from estimated her age at 3, her vet thought closer to 5 and my vet thinks maybe 6. As far as a name I don't think it really matters. They catch on quickly that when you use a certain word or name you are talking to them.


----------

